# Canadian Soap cutters



## Christine K (Sep 29, 2019)

HI!  I'm looking for a multi bar soap cutter that I can order from Canada.  Anyone have any suggestions?

I do have a discount code from Bramble Berry, which will help with the currency conversation and customs...does anyone use theirs?  Is it worth it?   It seems to be the least costly that I can find.

https://www.brambleberry.com/shop-b...ter/V000847.html?cgid=3-tool_tool_pro#start=4


Thanks a lot, and happy Soaping!


----------



## Liesel Atwood (Oct 17, 2019)

Christine K said:


> HI!  I'm looking for a multi bar soap cutter that I can order from Canada.  Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> I do have a discount code from Bramble Berry, which will help with the currency conversation and customs...does anyone use theirs?  Is it worth it?   It seems to be the least costly that I can find.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christine K (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks for the information!  I LOVE Mrianne Arsenault's utube videos...I've learned a lot from her.    I ended up buying the cutter from Bramble berry...it works great, and I love it.  The other candadian suppliers I use are Windy Point, C&C candle, Soap and More, and New Directions (Eo).  I have found that not all EO are the same, and that New Directions offers the best quality.  The first 3 are local to me, so I have an opportunity to pick up myself, and save on the shipping costs.  I've also heard of Candora and Voyager Soap, so I'll be checking them out too...thanks for the mention.  I get most of my packaging from Uline, or the dollar store!


----------



## Liesel Atwood (Nov 8, 2019)

Christine K said:


> I've also heard of Candora and Voyager Soap, so I'll be checking them out too...thanks for the mention. I get most of my packaging from Uline, or the dollar store!


I live in Nova Scotia...I have used Candora and Voyageur Soap, and both have very good quality products, tho I haven't ordered E.O.s from them yet.  The problem I have is the shipping rates.  The cheapest option for shipping costs $26.00, regardless of how small the package is, so it's sometimes more economical to buy a little more, depending on the company. I find myself buying from Amazon more and more often because it's just easier on my finances.  But I do wish I could give  the soap supply companies more of my business, because I believe it's good to support our own.  Have you tried Saffire Blue?  Also, if you google Canadian soap supply companies, a lot of names come up.  I am still checking them out.  BTW, I love Arianne Arsenault's video's too!  So many great soapers on you tube!


----------



## Liesel Atwood (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm such a dud!  I didn't realize that I was responding to a previous post that I had, infact, written myself!  Goodness, I spend some time offline and I'm completely disoriented (euphemism for crazy)  when I come back!  LOL!  My apologies.  I'll get my head on straight again soon...promise!


----------

